

Meet Mike Rothenberg, The 28-Year-Old Whose Seed Fund Could Be The Best - leepnet
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/06/meet-mike-rothenberg-the-27-year-old-whose-seed-fund-could-be-the-best-bang-for-your-cap-table-buck/

======
confluence
Here's a nice little noise filtering rule for fellow HNers - in the spirit
Betteridge's law of headlines;

If you ever see an article where a person's age precedes their achievements,
then whatever they have achieved is not worth your time.

~~~
fruchtose
The headline reads like the author specifically avoided Betteridge's law.
However, the TechChunch headline reads at the end, "Could Be The Best _Bang
For Your Cap Table Buck_ [emphasis mine--left out of the HN headline]". We
have to be careful when talking about what is the "best" of anything, because
we then have to define the metric.

> _The 28-year-old Rothenberg explains that the goal of his one-man firm “is
> to open up my network to the founders and be available as a sounding board
> for them while taking a fraction of the cap table space that larger
> investors take. My network is often complementary to the other investors on
> the cap table, as they are often older than the founders while I typically
> invest in founders around my age.”_

In this case, the metric seems to be VC-derived utility per dollar invested.
Since utility is a nebulous concept, this metric is by definition also
nebulous and inexact.

~~~
leepnet
Sorry about the headline clip. I should have added an ellipses. HN limited the
headline to 80 chars, so I started cutting off words until it fit. I hear you
that the meaning sounds altered with the shorter headline.

~~~
fruchtose
I can understand your predicament. IMO, this story would be better served by a
descriptive headline rather than paraphrasing TechCrunch.

------
jacques_chester
I half expected to see that damn Gretzky quote. All that's missing is an
informercial.

